# mis-representing?



## ku313 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am CPC looking for a job. Are we mis-representing ourselves on an Interviews showing our Certificate?! Can people who just pass CPC tests really perform a job? If a job requirements ask 2-3 years of exp, can i apply and be sure i wouldn't be kick out in 3 mo? Should i ask for ajob description or ask a sertain questions?( i been working at the Mercy Hosp for 4 years  perform receptionist/billing ) Thanks alot.


----------



## laurellafone (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree that EVEN IF I pass the CPC - which I'm wondering if I'm going to even try again, then IF I could get a job, would I be prepared? And honestly, I would not feel very confident in a coding position starting out. But, I'm sure that there are companies, offices etc. that would be understanding & hopefully they would be properly equipped w/expert coders that they would understand what comes w/hiring someone new. Of course that is why those jobs are much harder to come by than the ones that want experience.


----------



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ (Sep 13, 2011)

When you pass the CPC, unless you have 2 years already in the field or a prep course plus one year, you would have a CPC-A which shows you may not have certain 'experience'. Granted this doesn't necessarily mean you cannot perform a coding job but that you don't have the in the field experience most employers want. So to answer your question, no, I do not believe you are misrepresenting yourself by showing your CPC. In order to pass the test in the first place you must have a basic knowledge of coding and with that alone you can code. Would I suggest jumping directly for a coding position? Not necessiarly. This also depends on the person. Some people immediately understand and can perform the tast required of a coder. For others you may need a mentor to coach you to get you to the point where you do feel comfortable performing the tast required. 

Don't under estimate yourselves. If you don't believe you can do it or are capible of doing it, how do you expect an employer to believe in you???


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 14, 2011)

*Your value*

I agree with the previous post. Don't under value yourself. You had to be able to meet the requirements to pass the exam and you did it. Of course you don't know everything. Most of coding is learned on the job. I am still contacting my coding friends and asking questions. One of the great things about the AAPC org. is they encourage everyone to mentor others. 

So, you will never know everything. Coders learn daily. Things just change to often. Your employer knows this. If you impress upon them that you love to learn and how much you enjoyed learning while studying for the CPC exam they will get the impression you are willing to continue to learn. Also, never think because it states 2 or 3 yrs exp. preferred that you are not the right person for the job. They may be willing to train the right person. You don't know why they are in need of another coder. It could be because they are expanding fast or someone is leaving. Go for it!!!! The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## mcclungak (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cpc-a*

Not sure where you are located, but I have been looking for a job lately and come across several companies wanting to hire CPC-A's in particular.I have been a CPC for over 9 years so I've had to avoid these. They are offering an entry level position to gain experience.  I am in TN, the job I saw listed most recently was in Franklin TN. You may want to check around on job sites and such, especially right now with the economy the way things are, Companies don't want to pay a whole lot. Experienced coders want higher salaries, so companies agree to hire CPC-A's at a lower salary and it's a win-win for both. You have to start somewhere!


----------

